# cost to drill a well



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is the right place, but has anyone had a well drilled recently. We just got an estimate, and it seems kind of high. I just wanted to compare prices so we could judge the value. Any input is appreciated. Here is our estimate:


Drilling $15.00 per foot Our total: $2385
6" casing $17.50 per foot total: $2730
5 bags of Bentonite seal total: $ 80
Drive shoe, well cap, 
chlorination bacteria and 
nitrate water samples total $ 275
DNR well permit fee $ 75
3' well screen $775

Total Total $6320

Not included in the price is market increase in steel, access, egress, site restoration and erosion control. If the site needs a cement grout seal, another $350 plus $18 per bag charge.

We have never drilled a well before, and it's been years since anyone we know has had one drilled. Let me know what ya think.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

We had a 5 inch well drilled 106 feet. Got new submersible pump. Plumbed into the basement with new bladder tank and wiring out to pump. They dug trench to house and backfilled it. Cost $3300 4 years ago.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I'll trade our bill for yours! We paid almost $9,000 to have a well drilled 2 years ago. 
Mickey


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Well drilling costs are highly variable. It all depends upon the type of earth you drill into and transportation costs of supplies.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

We just got this estimate yesterday:

Well permit $75
Drill well $9 per foot
Six inch steel casing $9 per foot
Complete install package into house 50 feet away $1400
Total for 250':about $4000

Backwoods


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

backwoods said:


> We just got this estimate yesterday:
> 
> Well permit $75
> Drill well $9 per foot
> ...


 250 ft. x $9 = $2250 drilling and pipe would be $4500 alone plus piping to house unless I misunderstood.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

They are supposed to start on ours next week. It is $20/ft to drill; $26/ bag for grout; $18/ft for 6" casing $1200 for reaming (whatever that is) Bottom line price will depend on how far down they have to go and how far down they have to case. We have budgeted $15,000 for the well and are on pins and needles worrying if getting water is going to bust the budget all to h*ll.


----------



## froggirl (Jan 29, 2005)

we just had ours drilled 317ft...came to almost $20,000 with sales tax. Price was comparable to another company in the area. In our neck of the woods there are only 2 or 3 drilling companies so the price is higher. 
--f.g.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Ok, I guess that they are charging a reasonable price for the service then. Thanks, all, for your input and sharing your personal info. It's much appreciated.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Beeman said:


> 250 ft. x $9 = $2250 drilling and pipe would be $4500 alone plus piping to house unless I misunderstood.


Sorry beeman I was in a hurry.I'll try again.
250 x 9=2250
30' of casing=270
complete into house=1400
permit=75
total=3995
Hope that explains it better.

Backwoods


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

coalroadcabin said:


> They are supposed to start on ours next week. It is $20/ft to drill; $26/ bag for grout; $18/ft for 6" casing $1200 for reaming (whatever that is) Bottom line price will depend on how far down they have to go and how far down they have to case. We have budgeted $15,000 for the well and are on pins and needles worrying if getting water is going to bust the budget all to h*ll.


What is your rainfall per year in virginia? I'm betting better than 45-50 inches.
You can set up a nice water catchment system for far less than that and get better water too.Go to rainwatercollection.com.You may save a bundle.We are putting in a system for our house(2000') for about $3500.The well I mentioned in another post is for our son's house,it isn't big enough to serve their needs.Good luck.
backwoods


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

In northern VA, I was recently quoted roughly 12,000 for a 400 foot artesian well. That included every little thing they had to do, buy, dig, or deliver. Our rain fall is normally good, but this summer was really dry and I have a 40 foot shallow well. I had to haul in water for animals and take laundry to local laundrymat to save well water for human essentials. We do have a primitive set up to collect rainwater.


----------



## Hoop (Jan 1, 2003)

Just got an estimate for 6" drilled well approx depth 88'

Min drilling charge for first 50' $2700
Depth over 50 feet @ $26/foot x 38 feet $988
State drilling permit $53
Subtotal $3741

Pump system includes
Pressure tank 202 size
Tank tee with pressure switch, gauge and ball valve
State code water faucet sample
All tank fittings brass copper or stainless steel, and up to 5' of copper pipe
15' of trenching with 160# poly pipe and 12-2 UF wire
1/2 hp submersible pump installed on schedule 80 pipe/40' cable
8 hours of labor
Pump system price $1900

Total well and pump install estimate $5641


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Alberta cost:

180' well, drilled through clay and some rock
pump included

10K CDN

But I get 36 gallons per minute, they tell me, and most in my area are 4-6 so the well man was impressed.


----------



## blessedspotfarm (Jan 25, 2005)

I am glad I do not live where all you guys do!! We had a replacment well drilled last month here in NC. It cost $150 for the well permit.... I called every well driller around until I found one willing to give us a contract price for the well to be dug, casing and such needed for insection to be complete. We found on company that was willing to do it in our neighborhood for $1,800 for up to 300 foot. $10 per foot there after. 
We got water at 280ft... went on to 300 ft for 12 gallons a minute... plenty for our 35 acres.... We then spent an additional $600 in supplies and labor to get the water into the house and hooked up.. Our family friend and barter pals did all the work and we used our old pump and bladder tank... 

RHonda


----------



## Farmer Brown (May 28, 2002)

We have very cheap drilling here. $5 per ft. 300 ft would be $1500 plus casing. FB


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

5 years ago
180 feet
needed hydro fracture
$6000.oo


----------



## Jessikate (Jun 9, 2003)

WOW - Well permits in Co are $480! $75 is a great deal for a permit!


----------

